# Linux Mint 10 Kde No Sound (laptop-intel hd sound card)



## ald90 (Jun 11, 2011)

help pls:- no sound out of my laptop (linux kde), audio is fine in dual booted win 7 or any ubuntu


----------



## lastdefenda (Jul 30, 2011)

lets see your laptop configuration


----------

